# Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm und Asus Xonar DG in ordnung?



## dragonlort (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir am 16 Dezember die Creative Aurvana Live! und die Shure SRH440 Kopfhörer geholt bei Amazone. so habe die jetzt getestet und beide sind gut, leider tun beide nach der zeit weh am Kopfband.
Da habe ich durch zufall die DT770 pro 250 bei Amazon für 125€ gesehn habe mir auch bestellt und die anderen gehn zurück.

Jetzt meine frage reicht meine Soundkarte für die KH um alles aus den raus zu holen? oder geht noch mehr bin zwar jetzt schon begeistert aber mehr geht ja immer^^

Edit: Noch eine frage welche gute verlängerung wäre gut wo ich keine einbußen habe?


----------



## McRoll (3. Januar 2013)

Was meinst du mit "alles rausholen"? Von der Klangqualität her sind die Asus Xonar- Karten sehr gut und den um einiges teureren Konkurrenzprodukten ebenbürtig. Die Lautstärke sollte auch mehr als ausreichend sein, ich hab selber die 990 Pro mit der Xonar DGX und ich drehe die Lautstärke nie mehr als 50% auf, ab da wirds für mich unangenehm laut. Meine Soundkarte hat zwar einen Kopfhörerverstärker, aber der macht nur einen geringen Unterschied aus. 

Wenn deine Ohren nicht durch Discomusik im 150 db- Bereich geschädigt sind, hat die Soundkarte mehr als genug Reserven nach oben und klanglich ergibt sich ein schönes Gesamtpaket.


----------



## dragonlort (3. Januar 2013)

also reicht die soundkarte nach deiner meinung und ich brauche keine anderen?  Drehe ja auch nicht voll auf, mir ging es eigendlich um die sound qualität ob man die noch verbessern kann?


----------



## McRoll (4. Januar 2013)

Ja, die reicht völlig. Ungeschulte Ohren würden ohnehin keinen Unterschied feststellen wenn man eine teurere Soundkarte einbauen würde- falls es den überhaupt gibt. Teurere Soundkarten haben meist nur bessere Ausstattung bzw umfangreichere Software oder mehr Anschlüsse. Ich denke mal einen größeren Qualitätssprung würde man erst mit einer wirklich guten Anlage oder _richtig _teuren Kopfhörern raushören aber je mehr man ausgibt, desto geringer wird der hörbare Unterschied sein, irgendwann bildet man sich nur ein einen Unterschied zu erkennen


----------



## Anilman (4. Januar 2013)

also den sprung mit einer dt990 pro 250ohm von einer asus dg(ca.30€) zu phoebus(ca150€) merkt man natürlich und das ist nicht gerade "wenig" unterschied.Gerade das Dolby home theatre v4.

Also die DG reicht vollkommen aus.Allein der sprung von onboard zu asus dg ist echt schon immens.

Wenn dir die lautstärke zu gering ist musst du einen soundkarte mit stärkerem KHV nehmen.
Wenn du die KH stärker verstärkst bei einem 32ohm auf bspw >150ohm wird zwar die etwas lautsärke höher aber dann vibrieren die KH und gehen kaputt.....


----------



## Jahai (4. Januar 2013)

Anilman schrieb:


> also den sprung mit einer dt990 pro 250ohm von einer asus dg(ca.30€) zu phoebus(ca150€) merkt man natürlich und das ist nicht gerade "wenig" unterschied.Gerade das Dolby home theatre v4.
> 
> Also die DG reicht vollkommen aus.Allein der sprung von onboard zu asus dg ist echt schon immens.
> 
> ...



Wenn man Dolby Home Theatre v4 unbedingt nutzen möchte kann man das auch mit einer Xonar DG. Dafür muss man Alexas Mod nehmen und dann die Uni Treiber installieren und schon hat man DHT4 und eine damit deutlich bessere Sorroundsimulation als Dolby Headphone.


----------



## Anilman (4. Januar 2013)

die uni treiber haben bei mir alles verschlechtert,keine Besserung gab es bei mir zumindest.Zumal ich nicht genau verstand wie ich es genau installieren soll,nach dem googeln wurde ich schlauer aber was jede option genau bewirkt wurde nicht gesagt.
Das man dolby mit einem mod hinzufügen kann wusste ich nicht.
Aber man merkt schon einen unterschied wer eine dg hatte und auf eine phoebus wechselte weiss was ich meine.


----------



## dragonlort (4. Januar 2013)

ok danke für die infos

Habe mir jetzt mal den Uni Treiber runtergeladen, wie mache ich das mit den Alex Mod? wo muss ich die rein tun da es keine installation datei ist wen ich den richtigen runtergeladen habe.


----------



## Jahai (4. Januar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> ok danke für die infos
> 
> Habe mir jetzt mal den Uni Treiber runtergeladen, wie mache ich das mit den Alex Mod? wo muss ich die rein tun da es keine installation datei ist wen ich den richtigen runtergeladen habe.


 
Ok, dann versuche ich mal zu erklären wie ich es gemacht habe (hat bei mir funktioniert).
Also als erstes habe ich den offiziellen Treiber deinstalliert und daraufhin den PC neugestartet.
Nach dem Hochfahren installierte ich zuerst das Dolby Home Theater v4 und startete den PC wieder neu.
Hier gibt es das DHT4: Xonar enhancements mods « brainbit
Einfach den Ordner entpacken und die Setup Datei ausführen.
Nach dem erneuten Neustart habe ich nun die UNi Treiber installiert (Version 1.64), die es hier gibt UNi Xonar « brainbit .
Einfach bis ganz nach unten durchscrollen und gewünschte Version laden.
Den dann auch installiert und ein drittes mal den PC neugestartet.
Danach liefen bei mir sowohl die UNi Treiber als auch das DHT4 ohne Probleme einwandfrei.
Für mich hat sich die Sache definitiv gelohnt, denn bei dem Ton merke ich keine Verschlechterung (allerdings auch keine wirkliche Verbesserung bezogen auf den Treiber), dafür aber eine deutlich bessere Sorroundsimulation, die nicht alles so blechern/hohl klingen lässt -> DHT4

Klar ist klanglich noch ein Unterschied zur Phoebus, wer diese Karte allerdings nur wegen DHT4 kaufen möchte, dem möchte ich halt nahe legen, dass es das auch inoffiziell bei anderen Karten gibt, wie Xonar DG(X), DX, D1/2 etc.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit etwas helfen 
Habe im Anhang nochmal ein Bild um zu zeigen, dass alles läuft.


----------



## dragonlort (4. Januar 2013)

danke dir.
Leider kann ich den DHT4 nicht installieren er sagt mir unbekannter Fehler, habe dann zuerst uni installiert aber kann den anderen immer noch nicht installieren


----------



## C43Z42 (5. Januar 2013)

also ich hab mir letztens als Einsteigerkarte die Xonar DGX geholt und bin vollkommen zufrieden. (Bin auch kein Soundprofi  ) 
Wollte mir eig auch die DT770 Pro holen hab mich dann aber doch fuer die AKG K550 entschieden. (OT hab zwar viel boeses ueber die teile gelesen find sie aber genial...)
Die haben zwar nur ne Impedanz von 32 Ohm deswegen kann man des bezueglich Lautstaerke ned wirklich vergleichen.
Aber der Sprung in der Soundqualitaet vom Onboardchip zur DGX war die 40euro wert! 
(Du hast dich ja schon entschieden aber vlt hilfts anderen  )

Von Dolby Headphone war ich sehr enttaeuscht auch die vorprogrammierten EQ-Profile haben eig mehr gestoert als geholfen (den eindruck habe ich aber eig bei allen "Softwareverbesserungen" seit ich anstaendige Kopfhoerer hab).

Koennt ihr mir sagen ob ich fuer meine DGX die gleichen Dateien benutzen kann die Jahai scho gelinkt hat?

Edit.: add: Dolby Headphone
Edit2.: add: Hometheatre


----------



## Jahai (5. Januar 2013)

Ja du kannst die gleichen Dateien nehmen, die sind Universal für die Xonar Reihe nutzbar


----------



## Anilman (5. Januar 2013)

also das home theatre ist genial.
VIEL besser als headphone.Gerade bei filmen merkt man den unterschied.
Zumal dann der ton sich nicht so entfernt anhört.

Aber wer eine dg usw hatt sollte dann den mod nutzen.


----------



## dragonlort (5. Januar 2013)

Ja Leider kann ich bei mir nicht installieren, wie schon im vorringen post gesagt, werde jetzt erstmal sovieso win 8 neu drauf machen dann versuche ich es nochmal.

Update: Fehler bleibt nach win 8 neu installation. Muss auf ein update warten denke ich.


----------

